# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Silverlight 3 (connection to soap webservices)

## TDQWERTY

hello everyone,

here's the thing, i have built some webservice and it is working fine, problem is, when i try to consume them in silverlight, all silverlight recognises is the functions with async()

Is that normal? I couldn't use them this way, not sure why.

thanks

----------


## MattP

I'm not sure what you're asking here.  I'm assuming you have a webservice with a method and when you try and access that method using a client side proxy you're getting the option of methodnameasync()?

If that's the case then that's perfectly normal as all of your calls are going to be async.  

If not could you provide a little more information so I can give you a better response.

----------


## TDQWERTY

Yeah...did notice that. Am using now async()...everything works as it should. I just thought it was odd.

----------

